

Show HN: Ardoq.com – developer friendly documentation tool [video] - ebaxt
https://vimeo.com/93350435

======
ebaxt
See [http://ardoq.com/developer-benefits/](http://ardoq.com/developer-
benefits/) for more details and
[https://github.com/ardoq](https://github.com/ardoq) for examples of using our
API

